# Hybrid silent cover?



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

Ok so a couple times now in Japanese videos of the 1336 Hybrid I’ve seen an add on accessory labeled in English as a silent cover that goes over the motor and exhaust to quiet it down, yet I have found zero English info on this accessory, I’d like to have one.

Here is one of the videos I saw it shown in, the other video I saw it in previous was a Japan dealer add and it was shown as a add on, it was in Japanese but when it was pointed out seamed as if it was a accessory. Strange if it was not for North American market why it would be labeled in English.


----------



## 2muchsnow (Oct 22, 2019)

71Dragtruck said:


> Ok so a couple times now in Japanese videos of the 1336 Hybrid I’ve seen an add on accessory labeled in English as a silent cover that goes over the motor and exhaust to quiet it down, yet I have found zero English info on this accessory, I’d like to have one.
> 
> Here is one of the videos I saw it shown in, the other video I saw it in previous was a Japan dealer add and it was shown as a add on, it was in Japanese but when it was pointed out seamed as if it was a accessory. Strange if it was not for North American market why it would be labeled in English.
> 
> ...


There is a link on this video to buy one. I guess Japanese models are labeled different? The one in the video you posted was a HSM 1390i vs HSM 1336i. I'm not sure its worth the $364 US dollars they are asking, nor do I know if it is available to ship here...but its a starting point.


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

Thanks, yes that’s the unit I was looking for, a 1390 is same as a 1336, just means 13hp 90cm cut VS a 13hp 36” cut, that’s how they name them overseas.

Anyway yeah $364 USD ouch, no surprise I guess when you look up the cost of any of the replacement parts for Honda blowers online.


----------



## 2muchsnow (Oct 22, 2019)

71Dragtruck said:


> Thanks, yes that’s the unit I was looking for, a 1390 is same as a 1336, just means 13hp 90cm cut VS a 13hp 36” cut, that’s how they name them overseas.
> 
> Anyway yeah $364 USD ouch, no surprise I guess when you look up the cost of any of the replacement parts for Honda blowers online.


I figured they were the same. I tried to find more info on it but haven't found anything. Has to be a cheaper way to make one.


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

The link from the video you found when translated said released March 2019, so who knows if it will even be available over here or not, and at what cost. I’ll just keep my eyes open I guess, maybe call Honda Canada and see if they even have a clue as to what I’m talking about or not. 

Thanks again for finding that video with the link.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

71Dragtruck said:


> Strange if it was not for North American market why it would be labeled in English.


As you've probably noticed, the Honda power equipment trademark badges, including "Hybrid", "Hydrostatic", etc. are also in English. Probably a lot less expensive to produce one set of them for worldwide use, and more universally recognizable than, for example, "Honda" = 本田 (in *Kanji*) or ホンダ (in Katakana).


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

tabora said:


> As you've probably noticed, the Honda power equipment trademark badges, including "Hybrid", "Hydrostatic", etc. are also in English. Probably a lot less expensive to produce one set of them for worldwide use, and more universally recognizable than, for example, "Honda" = 本田 (in *Kanji*) or ホンダ (in Katakana).


True that’s why I was hoping that it would become available over here too, but who knows might not be, wish Robert was still around.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

71Dragtruck said:


> The link from the video you found when translated said released March 2019


Actually, the description says: _The soundproof cover “Silent Cover” for the HONDA medium-sized hybrid snowplow is finally on sale in December 2013._
 So, hopefully there is a fair amount of stock available. Looks like the model number is HO-11727. I'm getting the sense that it's an aftermarket accessory, though, "For Honda Snowblower". 
39,600 Yen + Free shipping = $363.30USD
Sound test comparison:


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

Ok was wondering what was up as the video was from 2013 then google translated from the store that was available 2019, might be a lost cause.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

71Dragtruck said:


> Ok was wondering what was up as the video was from 2013 then google translated from the store that was available 2019, might be a lost cause.


 Here's what I was looking at:
HONDA中型ハイブリッド除雪機用防音カバー「Silent Cover」が、2013年12月いよいよ発売です。ハイブリッド除雪機にさらなる静かさをもたらす専用カバーです。 スタイリッシュなラウンドフォルムでエンジン音を低減、除雪時の作業者の騒音による負担を軽くします。 ホンダウォークでも12月より販売を開始します。ホンダ中型ハイブリッド除雪機1380i、1390iのオーナー様は大注目です。後付オプションですが、どなたでも簡単装備が可能です。 お問い合わせはホンダウォーク
The soundproof cover “Silent Cover” for the HONDA medium-sized hybrid snowplow is finally on sale in December 2013. It is a special cover that brings more quietness to the hybrid snowblower. The stylish round form reduces engine noise and reduces the burden caused by the noise of workers during snow removal. Honda Walk will also begin sales in December. Honda medium-sized hybrid snowplow 1380i and 1390i owners are very interested. It is a retrofit option, but anyone can easily equip it. Contact Honda Walk

Maybe the March 2019 date was just the latest production run?


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

Like you said I have a feeling it’s a aftermarket cover that the dealer had produced to sell with machines and not something I can get, oh well, not that my blower is that loud, just thought would be nice to quiet it down more with something that looked stock.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

71Dragtruck said:


> Ok was wondering what was up as the video was from 2013 then google translated from the store that was available 2019, might be a lost cause.





71Dragtruck said:


> Like you said I have a feeling it’s a aftermarket cover that the dealer had produced to sell with machines and not something I can get, oh well, not that my blower is that loud, just thought would be nice to quiet it down more with something that looked stock.


 Yup, I just read all the fine print... They won't sell it to you unless you buy the snowblower.


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

tabora said:


> Yup, I just read all the fine print... They won't sell it to you unless you buy the snowblower.



Yeah I saw that part at the bottom of the add too, too bad.

Thanks for the effort!


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

According to the decibel meter shown in the sound comparison video, the cover doesn't make any difference.... :nerd:


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

I just realized the video Tabora posted was a different one, wasn’t paying attention using my phone, interesting results from the test lol.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

I would love to see a generic GX390 shroud that could knock off a few decibels while looking decent. Any (Honda) engineers listening?


----------

